# 1937 Steelcraft Supercharger



## Steelcraft1937 (Nov 20, 2021)

Been collecting close to 30 years with my dad. A Supercharger has eluded us until now…. Super stoked to have this beauty in the collection now!


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2021)

Very Nice !!!


----------



## geosbike (Nov 20, 2021)

wow


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2021)

Homerun on the piece! Nicest one I've ever seen.


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 21, 2021)

Score what a beauty!


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 21, 2021)

Wow! I can just picture the child who owned this pedal car being as careful not to get any dings or dents just as his/her parents were with the family car. I know I would have been. I didn't even like playing with my trike or wagon outside for fear of getting them messed up. That's the nicest pedal car I believe I've ever seen.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 22, 2021)

That’s a beautiful addition to Any collection 
Wow ! Great find 
Thanks for posting 
Mark


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks guys! Very very happy with this one! I have one more neat piece en route to me right now. Keep your eyes open I’ll post it up once it gets here


----------



## DENNYO (Nov 27, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2021)

That is stunning! Super find !


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 30, 2021)

😎👍super cool find 😎👍


----------



## Billythekid (Dec 3, 2021)

Really cool I’ve never seen one


----------

